# Románia europai uniós tagország



## galfi3 (2007 Január 8)

Románia europai uniós tagország lett

Szerintetek mit jelent ez európának és mit jelent ez romániának?
jo ez egyáltalán vagymég várni kelett volna vele?
mit szoltok lessz e "román invázió" az eu többi országában?


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 8)

mielött bárki is irna bármi gyorsan bemásolok nektek egy kis dokumentumot, ami a január elsejei Londoni repólötérenn történt.
A britek nagyon félnek a románoktól igy alig várták, hogy megérkezzenek az első Bucarest- London járat aminn nem lehetett tudni, hogy a román cigán inváció első hulláma fog e leszálni vagy esetleg a román vendégmunkások tömege... hát ime 


Csalódtak azok, akik Románia és Bulgária csatlakozása kapcsán Európa elözönlésétől tartottak - írta tegnapi számában a The Independent. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
<o></o>
A brit napilap szerint a londoni Heathrow repülőtéren tévékamerák és riporterek hada várta a "román inváziót". Mindhiába: a Bukarestből érkező repülőgépekről csupán indiai utasok és a brit lapok csalódott tudósítói szálltak le. Utóbbiakat azért küldték a frissen csatlakozott európai uniós tagországba, hogy elsőként számoljanak be a helyszínről a bevándorlási hullámról, amelyre korábbi brit lapvélemények szerint a tagság utáni első napjával számítani lehet. "Abszolút időfecsérlés volt. Senki nem akart repülni. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Akkor sem, ha felajánlottuk, hogy fizetjük a repülőjegyüket" - mesélte Bukarestből Londonba hazatérve az egyik riporter. Sokan üdvözölték azt úgynevezett 2007-es hullámot kezdetét, és úgy értékelték, hogy az invázió sokkal lassúbb lesz, mint a 2004-es bővítési kör után volt - írja a The Independent. A lap említést tesz arról, hogy a londoni sajtó január elseje előtt azzal riogatta az olvasókat, hogy Románia és Bulgária csatlakozása után Nagy-Britanniát elözönlik a bolgát maffiózók, a román tolvajok és a "HIV-fertőzött bandák". <o></o>
<o> </o>
A The Sun című tömeglap - amely a szélsőséges kampány éllovasa volt - tegnapi számában közölte Migration Watch elnevezésű szervezet tanulmányát, amely cáfolja a londoni kormány korábbi adatait a vendégmunka kedvező hatásait illetően. <o></o>
<o></o>
A The Sun által idézett adatok szerint egyetlen brit állampolgárra mindössze négy penny jut a bevándorlóknak tulajdonított termelésből, miközben a külföldiek hetente hetvenmillió fontsterlinget (104 millió eurót) küldenek haza. A Blair-kormány tévesen becsüli hatmilliárd euróra a külföldiek hozzájárulását Nagy-Britannia éves bruttó nemzeti össztermékéhez - írta a The Sun.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A brit tömeglap által közölt tanulmányt cáfolta a The Independentben ugyancsak tegnap közzétett felmérés, amelyben a brit munkaerőpiac szereplőinek jelentős hányada kulcsfontosságúnak nevezi a bevándorlók hozzájárulását a nemzetgazdasághoz. A munkaadók kétharmada úgy értékelte, hogy a fejlődés legfontosabb fékezője 2007 első felében a szakképzett munkaerő hiánya lesz. Holott a brit kormány éppen a szakképzett munkások elé emelt korlátozásokat Románia és Bulgária január elsejei csatlakozása előtt, többek között a The Sun által folytatott agresszív idegenellenes kampány hatására. ​


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 8)

Nagyobb változások előtt a hisztérikus reakciók elkerülhetetlenek egy országban (főleg, ha a sajtó jó előre beharangozza, féligazságokkal körítve, hadd várjanak rá/féljenek tőle előre minél többen) Anglia egyébként tele van bevándorlókkal, sok az iráni, indiai, afrikai, nemcsak a nagyvárosokban. Én anno beszéltem kint élő és dolgozó (pék) szlovákiai magyarral, aki azt mondta, a magyarokat szeretik Angliában, mert "tudnak dolgozni." Persze, ő nem az újságokat idézte, hanem a körülötte élőket. Nagy különbség. 
Ami az angolok ellentmondásos félelmeit, véleményeit illeti a bevándorlókkal kapcsolatban: van rá magyarázat, ha megnézed a londoni bevándorló-negyedeket. A párizsi történések után nehéz lesz lebeszélni a nyugati országokat az aggályosságról. 
Én örülök ROmánia EU-tagságának, remélem, néhány volt erdélyi évfolyamtársamnak ezentúl könnyebb lesz mozognia Románia és Magyarország között, a munkavállalásukról nem is beszélve.


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 8)

ohh munkavállalás...  vagy mozgás a két ország között...

Remélem elsőként jelenthetem be, hogy BONTJÁK A ROMÁN HATÁRBODÉKAT és én nemrég személyi igazolvánnyal léptem át a határt, ugy, hogy a vámos bácsinek csak felmutattam és mosolyogtunk egymásnak  ő jó utazást kivánt én meg boldog uj évet... (egy kicsit se sugaltam az ujj évvel, hogy nekik idéntől szünt meg a munkájuk... de ez a vámos a szerencsések között lehetett mert meg maradt a poziciója) bár gondolom ezutánn nagyon rossz körülmények köszöntenek rájuk, mivel sajnos meg kell éljenek a fizetésükből... baksis nélkül ez elég soványka lessz  jó az a királyhágon található vendéglök amugy is az övéké... nem sajnálom öket.

magy pedig a bevánddorló özönről. szobeszéd mondja, hogy kb 2 milió román dolgozk spanyolországban.
hivatalosan 800 000 spanyolországban, 600 000 olaszországban 400 000 franciaországban.
a francia kormány pedig részlegesen megnyitotta munkaerőpiacát a román és bolgár munkavállalók elött...
hivatkoztak alra, hogy 1990 óta aki el akart menni az már elment, a statisztikák alapján. 
igy semmiféle inváziótól nem kell tartani.

Ciprus telyes egésszében megnyitotta munkaerő piacát a két uj tagország elött bár ök most mintha mintha bánnák a dolgot. Edig semmi tudomásom nincsen semmiféle inváziórol. na hát nyitva tartom a szememet és ha valamejik buszonn látok kettönél több römánt munkás ruhában akkor feltétlen irok...


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 8)

Appropó

itt van egy ujságcikk magyarországgal kapcsolatosan


Az MSZP és az MDF, valamint a magyar parlament gazdasági, illetve foglalkoztatási bizottsága részleges munkaerő-piaci nyitást javasolt a Gyurcsány-kormánynak, míg az SZDSZ, az európai ügyekkel foglalkozó bizottság, valamint az Országos Érdekegyeztető Tanács (OÉT) munkaadói oldala a teljes, illetve a nagyobb nyitás mellett érvelt a munkaerő-piaci stratégiáról tartott keddi budapesti egyeztetésen. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1:City>Dávid Ibolya</st1:City>, <st1:State>az</st1:State></st1lace> MDF elnöke szerint a magyar munkaerőpiacot részben és fokozatosan kell megnyitni a román és a bolgár munkavállalók előtt, ezért csak azokon a területeken kellene megkönnyíteni a munkavállalást, ahol Magyarországon munkaerőhiány van. Ide sorolta az élelmiszeripart, az építőipart, az egészségügyet és a textilgyártást. 

Hiller István, az MSZP elnöke a szocialisták álláspontját ismertetve azt mondta, ők is csak ott engedélyeznék a könnyített munkavállalást, ahol Magyarországon munkaerőhiány van. Lendvai Ildikó, a szocialisták frakcióvezetője arra figyelmeztetett: ha az Európai Unió összes tagállama megnyitná munkaerőpiacát, akkor ezt Magyarország is megtehetné, de ha valamelyik szomszédos állam zár, akkor kialakul a „pályaudvar-effektus", és ott fognak ideiglenesen várakozni azok is, akik tovább mennének. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Velük ellentétben <st1lace><st1:City>Kuncze Gábor</st1:City>, <st1:State>az</st1:State></st1lace> SZDSZ elnöke a teljes nyitás mellett érvelt. Emlékeztetett arra, hogy amikor Magyarország csatlakozott az Európai Unióhoz, azt várta volna, hogy a többi ország nyissa meg munkaerőpiacát a magyar munkavállalók előtt, de nem így történt. Hozzáfűzte: utólag igazolná ezeknek az országoknak az álláspontját, ha Magyarország is korlátozást vezetne be. Mint mondta, támogatják viszont a külföldi munkavállalók regisztrációjának bevezetését, mert fontos, hogy ne erősítsék a feketegazdaságot. 

Eörsi Mátyás (SZDSZ) az európai ügyek országgyűlési bizottsága képviseletében szintén a teljes nyitás mellett foglalt állást. Emlékeztetett: a magyar parlamenti pártok között a csatlakozáskor konszenzus volt a személyek és a munkaerő szabad áramlásának elvéről. Úgy vélte, valójában nem a bolgárokról és a románokról van szó ebben a kérdésben, hanem a határon túli magyarokról. Megjegyezte: tudja, hogy lehetnek munkaerő-piaci problémák a teljes nyitásból, de korlátozó intézkedéseket utólag is lehet hozni. <o></o>
<o> </o>
<st1lace><st1:City>Horváth Gábor</st1:City>, <st1:State>az</st1:State></st1lace> OÉT munkáltatói oldalának nevében a nagyobb nyitás mellett foglalt állást, mert az eddig lefolytatott egyeztetések alapján a munkaadók többsége ezt támogatja. Szerintük ez egy soha vissza nem térő lehetőség, mert az új munkavállalók egy része magyar származású, beszéli tehát a nyelvet. Kitért arra, hogy a nagyobb nyitás a nemzetgazdaság érdeke, mert javítja a versenyképességet, tőkét vonz, és elősegíti a munkahelyteremtést. <st1lace><st1:City>Szabó Endre</st1:City>, <st1:State>az</st1:State></st1lace> OÉT munkavállalói oldalának nevében azt mondta a korlátozott nyitást tartják jobb megoldásnak, közben azonban törekedni kell a belátható időn belüli teljes nyitásra. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A Fidesz nem vett részt azon a keddi megbeszélésen, amelyet a kormányfő kezdeményezett az uniós bővítés utáni munkaerő-piaci stratégiáról. Bár fontosnak tartják a témát, véleményük szerint Gyurcsány Ferenc ezt csak arra akarja használni, hogy kitörjön elszigeteltségéből, a Fidesz pedig nem kíván asszisztálni egy ilyen „PR-akcióhoz". Szijjártó Péter szóvivő azonban nem kívánt nyilatkozni arról, mi a Fidesz álláspontja a munkaerő-piaci stratégiáról. <o></o>
<o> </o>
<st1lace><st1:City>Takács Csaba</st1:City>, <st1:State>az</st1:State></st1lace> RMDSZ ügyvezető elnöke és <st1lace><st1:City>Kerekes Gábor</st1:City>, <st1:State>az</st1:State></st1lace> RMDSZ gazdasági ügyekért felelős ügyvezető alelnöke minél szélesebb körű, liberalizált munkaerőpiac kialakítását kérte a magyar kormány képviselőitől, akikkel nemrég Budapesten tárgyalt. Erről Markó Béla számolt be tegnapi bukaresti sajtótájékoztatója alkalmával. A szövetségi elnök elmondta: előrelépésnek tartja, hogy <st1:City><st1lace>Budapest</st1lace></st1:City> csak néhány ágazatban kíván bevezetni korlátozásokat a munkaerőpiacon. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Magyar lapértesülések szerint Budapestnek az az érdeke, hogy részlegesen nyissa meg munkaerőpiacát a román és bolgár munkások előtt, mivel pótolnia kell a munkaerőhiányt bizonyos területeken. A magyarországi nagy munkanélküliségi ráta ellenére bizonyos területeken ugyanis nagy a munkaerőhiány. 

A statisztikai adatok szerint 30 000 és 35 000 közé tehető a betöltetlen munkahelyek száma, az Európai Unió által nemrég elvégzett felmérés szerint pedig a magyarországi vállalatok 40–50 százaléka munkaerőhiánnyal küzd. Az ország északi részében lévő egyes kórházaknak és vállalatoknak például meg kellene szüntetniük tevékenységüket, ha nem foglalkoztatnának szlovák munkásokat, akik a szomszédos országból ingáznak. Munkaerőhiány van ugyanakkor a textiliparban, élelmiszeriparban és az építőiparban is. Jelenleg nyolc ország korlátozza teljesen munkaerőpiacát, további kilenc pedig csak részlegesen nyitotta ​


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 8)

Szioka Galfi !
Szerintem az EU csatlakozas jo lesz Romanianak is . Ugy gondolom az erdelyieknek ez egy darab szabadsagot , tobb jogot fog biztositani az ott elo magyaroknak . Szabadon mozoghatnak a vilagban ill. Europaban ez mar nagy lepes . TUDOM EZ HOSSZU FOLYAMAT de az eletszinvonal emelkedni fog es minden jora fordul . Ezt kivanom tiszta szivembol minden erdelyi , magyar testveremnek es NEKED is . B.U.E.K.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> TUDOM EZ HOSSZU FOLYAMAT de az eletszinvonal emelkedni fog es minden jora fordul .


 
Az ám, Magyarországon is hosszúnak ígérkezik... de az előnyök hosszú távon biztosak - csak hosszú és hosszú között is különbség van.


----------



## welsi (2007 Január 8)

Miért ? mikor mi is csatlakoztunk az EU-hoz akkor is ez volt .Nyugat európa attól félt , hogy az olcsó de jó munkaerő elárasztka őket.De nem lett belőle semmi.Nem ?


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> Szioka Galfi !
> Szerintem az EU csatlakozas jo lesz Romanianak is . Ugy gondolom az erdelyieknek ez egy darab szabadsagot , tobb jogot fog biztositani az ott elo magyaroknak . Szabadon mozoghatnak a vilagban ill. Europaban ez mar nagy lepes . TUDOM EZ HOSSZU FOLYAMAT de az eletszinvonal emelkedni fog es minden jora fordul . Ezt kivanom tiszta szivembol minden erdelyi , magyar testveremnek es NEKED is . B.U.E.K.



hát igen... ooh ha tudnád micsoda érzés volt amikor láttam a határbodékat bontani... és azt, hogy a vámos bácsi is alig nézte meg a személyimet... ohhh háát el sem lehet mondani...
BUÉK a kanadaiaknak is. és mindenkinek


:88:


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 8)

Képzeld csak el... addig ülök magyarországonn amig jóóól esik. ez hihetetlen. sőőt addig ülök bárhól ameddig akarok. igazából europa is elég nagy ahoz,hogy jóó messzire el tudjak menni benne, és tudd meg, most, hogy szabad már anyira nem is vonzó... Vagy lehet, hogy azért mert az elmult évekbenn kialakult a stabil viszonylag megbizható, a környezethez képest kiemelkedő anyagi körülményem...


----------



## Szt.Rita (2007 Január 8)

Nekem nem tetszik, hogy Románia is csatlakozott. Makón élek, és sajnos rengetegen jönnek nap mint nap. Van úgy, hogy a helyi Lidl áruházban már magyar szót nem is hallunk, mindenki román. Azt hiszem ebben a városban nem vagyok egyedül a véleményemmel: nem örülök.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 8)

Galfi ez igy van ! 1974ben amikor kimentunk Olaszba repdestunk az oromtol , sokaig vartunk a tovabbutazasunkra . Amikor megerkeztunk Canadaba sokszor megfordult a fejunkben , ha csak latogatoba kijohettunk volna ....akkor ... nem szamoltunk volna fel mindent magunk mogott :-( Rossz abban a tudatban elni , hogy nincs visszaut es nem lathatjuk csaladunkat , baratjainkat . Hianyzott a sarki fuszeres es minden .... Akkor megismerkedtunk egy uj erzessel , szabadok lettunk de nem talaltuk az igazi , megszokott helyunket . Kesobb a letfentartasunkert vivott kuzdelemben , ez feledesbe merult , beilleszkedtunk uj kornyezetunkbe . Szalltak az evek , evtizedek es ma sem tudom , hogy hova tartozom mert szivemben magyar vagyok .


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 8)

Szt.Rita írta:


> Nekem nem tetszik, hogy Románia is csatlakozott. Makón élek, és sajnos rengetegen jönnek nap mint nap. Van úgy, hogy a helyi Lidl áruházban már magyar szót nem is hallunk, mindenki román. Azt hiszem ebben a városban nem vagyok egyedül a véleményemmel: nem örülök.


 
Azon kívül, hogy románul beszélnek, csinálnak valami rosszat? 
Ennek az ügynek egy kicsit nagyobb a jelentősége a helyi Lidl áruház vásárlói összetételénél - szerintem. Én Pécsett nőttem fel, mindig rengeteg horvát vásárolt a boltokban, nem volt velük semmi gond. A szomszédok már csak ilyenek, jönnek-mennek, tesznek-vesznek...


----------



## Szt.Rita (2007 Január 8)

Zömében rakottszoknyás kisebbség... ez gondolom elmond mindent.


----------



## Szt.Rita (2007 Január 8)

...és akkor az átmenő forgalom nagyságáról egy szót sem szóltam.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 8)

Ezek egyikéért se az uniós csatlakozás a felelős. Az átmenő forgalomra sajna a magyar félnek is gondolnia kéne (elkerülő út stb). Szóval elhiszem, hogy nehéz kibírni a kamionokat (ha azok mennek át a városon), de az uniós csatlakozás ezen nem oszt, nem szoroz.


----------



## Szt.Rita (2007 Január 8)

Itt lakom már lassan 32 éve, van összehasonlítási alapom, de tökmindegy.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

Kepzeljetek az osztrakok mit szoltak,mikor megnyilt a hatar,es Becsben csak magyar hangot lehetett hallani. Szinten zenesz,ugye?


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 8)

Bezony am ...lattam a szememmel mi volt Ausztriaban . Veletlenul atmentunk eppen akkor otthon voltunk........Magyarul voltak kiirva a kulonbozo felszolitasok , utasitasok az utakon is ! Kb. igy szoltak: "olajcsere utan ne az uton dobald el a flakonokat"  Becsben lattam : "Magyarok ne lopjatok" ! :-(


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> Bezony am ...lattam a szememmel mi volt Ausztriaban . Veletlenul atmentunk eppen akkor otthon voltunk........Magyarul voltak kiirva a kulonbozo felszolitasok , utasitasok az utakon is ! Kb. igy szoltak: "olajcsere utan ne az uton dobald el a flakonokat"  Becsben lattam : "Magyarok ne lopjatok" ! :-(


Nem mondod?Komolyan?


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Január 8)

Amigo írta:


> Nem mondod?Komolyan?



Bizony bizony ki irták a sogorok magyarok ne lopjatok!!
Szégyeltem magam akkor Austriában!!
De remélem az is szégyenli magát aki akkor ki irta,,
mert ő is valamikor magyar volt a bunkó!!!!!


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

A rádióban hallottam ma Tőkés püspököt, amint ostorozta szóban a kinti magyarokat, hogy vennének példát a románokról, hogy mennyire üröltek az úniós csatlakozásnak, gondolom a magyarok meg a szokásos hozzállást produkálták


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 8)

palmlaca írta:


> Bizony bizony ki irták a sogorok magyarok ne lopjatok!!
> Szégyeltem magam akkor Austriában!!
> De remélem az is szégyenli magát aki akkor ki irta,,
> mert ő is valamikor magyar volt a bunkó!!!!!



Én egy kicsit árnyaltabban foglamaznék, azért nem zörög a haraszt, ha szél nem fújja, és lássuk be, azért ott is megélhettek negatívumokat tőlünk, és elsősorban azok voltak a legbunkóbbak, akik lejárattak minket.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

palmlaca írta:


> Bizony bizony ki irták a sogorok magyarok ne lopjatok!!
> Szégyeltem magam akkor Austriában!!
> De remélem az is szégyenli magát aki akkor ki irta,,
> mert ő is valamikor magyar volt a bunkó!!!!!


Laca akkor voltam menekult statuszban az osztrakoknal.Meg se mertem szolalni.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Január 8)

Anry írta:


> Én egy kicsit árnyaltabban foglamaznék, azért nem zörög a haraszt, ha szél nem fújja, és lássuk be, azért ott is megélhettek negatívumokat tőlünk, és elsősorban azok voltak a legbunkóbbak, akik lejárattak minket.



Némi igazad van Anry!!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

Anry írta:


> Én egy kicsit árnyaltabban foglamaznék, azért nem zörög a haraszt, ha szél nem fújja, és lássuk be, azért ott is megélhettek negatívumokat tőlünk, és elsősorban azok voltak a legbunkóbbak, akik lejárattak minket.


Ez igy igaz.


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 13)

FiFike írta:


> Galfi ez igy van ! 1974ben amikor kimentunk Olaszba repdestunk az oromtol , sokaig vartunk a tovabbutazasunkra . Amikor megerkeztunk Canadaba sokszor megfordult a fejunkben , ha csak latogatoba kijohettunk volna ....akkor ... nem szamoltunk volna fel mindent magunk mogott :-( Rossz abban a tudatban elni , hogy nincs visszaut es nem lathatjuk csaladunkat , baratjainkat . Hianyzott a sarki fuszeres es minden .... Akkor megismerkedtunk egy uj erzessel , szabadok lettunk de nem talaltuk az igazi , megszokott helyunket . Kesobb a letfentartasunkert vivott kuzdelemben , ez feledesbe merult , beilleszkedtunk uj kornyezetunkbe . Szalltak az evek , evtizedek es ma sem tudom , hogy hova tartozom mert szivemben magyar vagyok .





ez volt a legszebb hozzászólás amit valaha olvastam az általam érdekelt témákbam...


KÖSZÖNÖM!


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 13)

Amugy igen... Áthaladó forgalom ide vagy oda bécsbe kiszaladt magyar özön tova...
na de akkor is a rakottszoknyások... nos néha elég fura dolgokat tudnak csinálni, bár be kell vallanom, nekem van sok ismerősöm aki "rakottszoknyás" és még néhány barátom is van köztük, sööt lakik az utcánkban több család is. Együtt nöttünk fel.
Igen igen átgondoltam és azt hiszem, hogy ök nem anyira loposak mint a moldvai románok, vagy a budapest VII, VIII-dik kerületi nemberek igen nagy része. Lehet, hogy elfogult vagyok, de tavaly amikor az VII-kerben dolgoztunk az utcán egy kicsit sem tulzok 10 db sarokcsiszolót loptak el, egy db méregdrága gyalugépet, 1 db nagy vésőgépet és egy ütvefúrót. (amikor a másodikat lopták akkor azt tetten értük) továbbá "utcai árustól" vásáróltunk 4 db kis sarokcsiszolót, 1 db nagy sarokcsiszolót 3 db nagytelyesitményü vésőgépet egy telyes lángvágófelszerelést tőbb furógépet, és a legszebb az volt amikor egy agregátórt vásároltunk ami még meleg volt amikor gazdát cserélt.

egyszóval. mindenhól vannak kutyafajzatok! ugy a rakottszoknyások között mind a magyarországiak között mind a románok között mind a székelyek között mind a kanadai magyarok között is.

dehát ez igy van jól. nem???


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 13)

jah és mégvalami a multkor leraktam az autó tetejére 2 tekercs cellux-ot elmentem 10 métert az autotól légvonalba aztán visszamentem és az egyik cellux eltünt. mialatt nem járt alra senki ám az ut tulsó oldalán egy idős néni igyekezett becsukni a bérház mágneszáras ajtaját.

és egy is csak egy példa.

egy másik trükk.
kolozsvár "valutaváltó" vagyis piac. 100 dollárt akarok vásárolni .
odamegyek az üzletemberhez és megkérdezem az árfojamot és azt, hogy ednae el dollárt mire ő: igen
volt egy mappa a kezében amiben pénz volt. kivesz belle 100 dollárt és ideadja, hogy nézzem meg rendben van e. meggyőződők, hogy igen visszadom én ő a mappája tetejére tette a pénzt. elöveszem én is a pénzt kiszámolom és megérkezik egy harmadik emberke aki alra buzdit, hogy igyekezzünk, mert itt vannak a rendörök és hogy be fognak vinni ha meglátják. kire az illető megjed és azt mondja jo jo megvan elhiszem nem számolom meg egyet fordit a mappán és a mappa alatt a kezében egy 1 dollárost fog ugyanugy kettőbe türve mint ahogy a 100 dolcsis is volt én nem vettem észre gyorsan elveszem mert már meggyözödtem alról, hogy okés a pénz ő elveszi a pénzt és gyorsan mindenki dolgára siet.

HÁT volt meglepetés amikor megvéztem az ujonnan vásárolt pénzt!!!!

szoval ilyen is van


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 14)

galfi3 írta:


> és a legszebb az volt amikor egy agregátórt vásároltunk ami még meleg volt amikor gazdát cserélt.


 
Kicsit nehezen értem, miért vettétek meg azt az agregátor.



> egyszóval. mindenhól vannak kutyafajzatok! dehát ez igy van jól. nem???


 
Valóban úgy tűnik.


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 14)

*csak egy kis megnyugtatásként*



Szt.Rita írta:


> Nekem nem tetszik, hogy Románia is csatlakozott. Makón élek, és sajnos rengetegen jönnek nap mint nap. Van úgy, hogy a helyi Lidl áruházban már magyar szót nem is hallunk, mindenki román. Azt hiszem ebben a városban nem vagyok egyedül a véleményemmel: nem örülök.



hát most nézzétek el nekem, hogy a határrendészet szóvivőjének nevében ismeretlen karakterek vannak ...


A bünözők és törvényszegők hiedelmével ellentétben az uniós csatlakozással egyszerüsödött ugyan a határátlépés a román-magyar határon, ám a határrendőrök továbbra is sikeresen szürik ki a külföldre távozók közül azokat, akik körözés alatt állnak, vagy akiknek valamelyik uniós ország megtiltotta a belépést.<o></o>​ Az ország nyugati határátkelőinél csak az elmúlt egy napon három olyan személyt tartóztattak fel, akik ellen körözés volt hatályban, vagy kitoloncolták őket valamelyik európai országból, tájékoztatta lapunkat Mircea Chiorean, a Nagyvárad Területi Határrendészeti Igazgatóság szóvivője. Szerinte megnőtt azoknak a száma, akik azt hiszik, az egyszerüsített határátlépéssel könnyebben átsiklanak az ellenőrzésen, s kiléphetnek az országból még akkor is, ha az útlevelüket korábban bevonták.<o></o>​ Példaként említette, hogy a Bors-Ártánd határátkelőnél szerdán két ilyen személy is megkísérelt kilépni az országból.<o></o>​ <o></o>
​ Egy 33 éves Buzau (Buzöu) megyei férfit azért nem engedtek át a román határőrök, mert 2006 márciusában kitoloncolták Franciaországból, ezért a román hatóságok megvonták tőle a szabad közlekedés jogát. Alig pár óra elteltével egy olyan kolozsvári 34 éves fiatalember próbálkozott személyivel átmenni Magyarországra, akit tavaly Olaszországból toloncoltak ki. Amint Chiorean tájékoztatott, a két férfi ellen nem indul büntetőeljárás, ugyanis nem számít büncselekménynek, ha valaki eredeti okmányával kilépésre jelentkezik a határnál. <o></o>​ Aki viszont hamisított iratokkal próbálkozik, az ellen már büntetőeljárást kezdeményeznek. Akkor is felelősségre vonják az illetőt, ha azt hazudja, hogy elvesztette úti okmányát, pedig csak arról van szó, hogy bele van írva valamely országból való kitiltása<o></o>​ "Sokan abban bíztak, hogy az egyszerüsített határátlépéssel a határrendőrök már nem figyelik a személyazonosságot, s így könnyebben átcsúszhatnak a határon még azok is, akiknek ehhez nincs joguk" - magyarázta a szóvivő;. Kérdésünkre, hogy miként szürik ki az utazók közül az ilyen személyeket, Chiorean azt válaszolta, ez nem tartozik a nyilvánosságra, ezek az információk szolgálati titokként kezelendők.


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 14)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Kicsit nehezen értem, miért vettétek meg azt az agregátor.
> 
> 
> 
> Valóban úgy tűnik.




mer ocsó vott


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 14)

galfi3 írta:


> mer ocsó vott


 
Ja, világos, de hiszen Te magad is megmondtad már:


> háát hajrá kedves fogyasztó!<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
> __________________
> Galfi3\\m/://:


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 17)

Szvsz. hosszutavon mind2 felnek csakis jo a csatlakozas. Ugy Europanak, mint Romanianak+Bulgarianak. Lehet filozofalni pl., h. miert a(z) (egyik) legnagyobb foldi hatalom az USA ? A valasz : mert 1segben az ero! Uezt teszi a jo, oreg Europa is. "Meguniosul". Mar '57-tol ezt teszi. Uakkor parhuzamot vonva a 2 kozt ( Eu & Usa ), ha a tagallamok szamaban nem is, de sokszinusegben, tobbretusegben mindenkepp tulszarnyalja az EU. az USA-t. 
Nagyjabol beleolvasgattam a topicba. Voltak uzenetek, melyeken meglepodtem. Szvsz. nem ugy kell felfogni a dolgokat, h. milyen rossz dolog szarmazik ebbol nekem, aki mar EUs tagallam vok. Inkabb egyseges egeszeben kell latni a helyzetet. H. Europanak maris hasznara valik minden 1es tagorszag csatlakozasa, az nyilvanvalo. Ugy politikailag, mint gazdasagilag es mindenkepp. Maskepp senkit nem vesz fel tagallamnak, csak es csakis (!!) ha az ill. orszag megfelel az eloirt kovetelmenyeknek. H. a csatlakozott tagallamok ezt mennyire sinylik meg az elso idokben, az mar az erem masik oldala. Mert Napnal vilagosabb, h. az elejen, jooo ideig a csatlakozott orszagnak nagyon nehez, az allampolgaraira "inseges" idok varnak. De eloszor mindig rossz szokott lenni, h. azutan jo lehessen . Most elerkezett az ido Ro. es B. szamara is. Mint ahogy 2004 ben Hu. szamara volt. Megfeleltek az eloirasoknak, hat csatlakoztak. Par evig nagyon nehez lesz ott most az elet ( mind ahogy minden tagallammal igy volt tobbe-kevesbe a csatlakozas idopontjaban ), aztan majd adaptalodnak, felzarkoznak. Igy most van 27 tagallam az EU-ban, s ha csatlakozik a masik 3 is ( horvat, torok, macedon ), lesz majd 30.

Meg annyit, nem okoskodom itt, hanem ertek vmennyit ehhez. A masodik egyetemen egyik kedvenc tantargyam a Nemzetkozi kapcsolatok (gazdasagi,politikai) volt . Es 'summa cum' diplomaztam. Csak azert emlitem ezt meg, mert lattam, van aki azt gondolja, h. Ro es B-nak most 1bol huuu de jo lesz. Hat nem ! [email protected] lesz jo ideig, nagyon [email protected] Nem abbol all ez az egsz, h. lebontjak a hatarbodet es lehet menni bhova. De nem am ! Hanem, h. meg kell felelni elsosorban gazdasagilag (!!!) az EUs normaknak. Vagyis, ha az Eu pl. azt mondja, nem ilyen lisztbol kell kenyeret sutni, hanem olyanbol, az meg 7x dragabb, mint a regi liszt, akkor 1enesen kovetkezik, h. a kenyer 7x dragabb lesz. Es enni kell, ugyebar. A fizetes viszont nem fog 7xesere emelkedni, mert nincs ahogy, az teljes gazdasagi osszeomlashoz vezetne. Hangsulyozom , ez csak (!) 1 szemlelteto pelda volt. Ami a "rakottszoknyasokat" illeti, azok sem mervadoak. Vannak ok mindenhol Europatol Amerikaig, Azsiatol Afrikaig. Bar nem tartom magam szuklatokoru bigottnak, sot, ellenkezoleg, azert megis van 2 nepcsoport, melyekkel szemben eloiteleteket tamasztok. De okkal. Mert az egyik kirobbantott nem 1 de 2 (ketto !!!) db. vilaghaborut, a masik pedig minden elemi emberi gatlast mellozve vandorol szerte a Foldon, es a maga onos erdekeit helyezve szem ele mindenkor, athagja a legminimalisabb emberi es tarsadalmi normakat...De ettol fuggetlenul, probalok jozanul merlegelni, es tovabbra is hiszem es vallom fennhangon : nincs sem "beteg", sem "kivalasztott" nep, minden nepben vannak jok es rosszak, vannak zsenik es vannak defektesek. Van ahol tobb, van ahol kevesebb...

Vegezetul : Welcome Romania & Bulgaria !!!


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 17)

ööömmm.
azt hiszem, hogy itt mindenki irogált jobbról, rosszabbról és én is de az elöző hozzászólásra mégis csak azt mindom, hogy az eddigi legtábabb látószőgü vélemény a témában...
egyszóval, osztom La pantera véleményét!


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 17)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Ja, világos, de hiszen Te magad is megmondtad már:


 

nem emlékszem, hogy azt irtam, volna, hogy én kivétel vagyok... vagy igen??? a fene se tudja


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 18)

galfi3 írta:


> nem emlékszem, hogy azt irtam, volna, hogy én kivétel vagyok... vagy igen??? a fene se tudja


 
Akkor irány az USA visa-program!! Majd rájössz, fogyasztó vagy-e, vagy felvilágosult europér.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Január 18)

Szt.Rita írta:


> Nekem nem tetszik, hogy Románia is csatlakozott. Makón élek, és sajnos rengetegen jönnek nap mint nap. Van úgy, hogy a helyi Lidl áruházban már magyar szót nem is hallunk, mindenki román. Azt hiszem ebben a városban nem vagyok egyedül a véleményemmel: nem örülök.


 
ez egy eleg szomoru velemeny,
Miert baj az nektek Makoniaknak avval, hogy az aruhazban a Romanok vasarolnak?
Inkabb oruljetek, hogy fogyasztanak es a penzuket ott koltik.


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td nowrap="nowrap"> Szt.Rita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Azert ez kisse nehezen hiheto...eleg 1 pillantast vetni a terkepre, es lathatjuk, h. Ro. Magyaro. fele eso reszen Erdely talalhato. Amely, ugye, magyar fold (volt) es most is magyaroklakta videk. Nehezen hiheto, h. Ro. also deli reszebol, a Karpatokon at, felvandorolna a sok roman, csakhogy Makon vasarolhasson. (LOL). Magatol erthetodo, h. inkabb Erdelyiek, vagyis magyarok mennek at, hisz kozel van hozzajuk. Kulonben ha jol tudom (es jol tudom), Ro.-ban a lakossag nemcsak romanokbol all, hanem jelentos magyar, valamint egyeb kisebbsegi nepcsoportokbol.
Szomoru es talan felhaborito is, h. csupan eloiteletekre hagyatkozva, es nem szemelyes tapasztalatokbol meritve formalnak 1esek velemenyt. A rasszizmust, csakugy mint a nacionalizmust, mindig is eliteltem. 
Az egyesites elonyeit es/vagy hatranyait pedig, mint mar fentebb is megirtam, nem az egyed, hanem az egyseges szervezet szemszogebol kell megitelni.....


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 18)

La Pantera írta:


> Azert ez kisse nehezen hiheto...eleg 1 pillantast vetni a terkepre, es lathatjuk, h. Ro. Magyaro. fele eso reszen Erdely talalhato. Amely, ugye, magyar fold (volt) es most is magyaroklakta videk. Nehezen hiheto, h. Ro. also deli reszebol, a Karpatokon at, felvandorolna a sok roman, csakhogy Makon vasarolhasson. Magatol erthetodo, h. inkabb Erdelyiek, vagyis magyarok mennek at, hisz kozel van hozzajuk. Kulonben ha jol tudom (es jol tudom), Ro.-ban a lakossag nemcsak romanokbol all, hanem jelentos magyar, valamint egyeb kisebbsegi nepcsoportokbol.


 
La Pantera,
ha ez így lenne, Rita bizonyára nem emlegette volna a román szót. Igen, Erdélyben nagyrészt magyarok laktak, most már az arány nem annyira egyértelmű. És ha kicsit tovább olvasol, látod, hogy nem a székelyekkel van gondja. Hanem az erdélyi románokkal (és azokkal, akiket ő "rakottszoknyásnak" nevezett.)
Ne rasszistázz már... én sem értettem egyet az idézett hozzászólással, de nem minősíteném fajgyűlölőnek.
Egyébkéntaz, hogy Románia uniós tag, nem befolyásolja, ki hova megy vásárolni. Aki eddig jött, annak nem kellett uniós tagsági.


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

E.Ágnes írta:


> La Pantera,
> ha ez így lenne, Rita bizonyára nem emlegette volna a román szót. Igen, Erdélyben nagyrészt magyarok laktak, most már az arány nem annyira egyértelmű. És ha kicsit tovább olvasol, látod, hogy nem a székelyekkel van gondja. Hanem az erdélyi románokkal (és azokkal, akiket ő "rakottszoknyásnak" nevezett.)
> Ne rasszistázz már... én sem értettem egyet az idézett hozzászólással, de nem minősíteném fajgyűlölőnek.
> Egyébkéntaz, hogy Románia uniós tag, nem befolyásolja, ki hova megy vásárolni. Aki eddig jött, annak nem kellett uniós tagsági.



Kerlek idezd mar, hol es mikor rasszistaztam en bkit is, es plane mikor "minositettem" barkit is "fajgyulolonek"...?? Sehol es senkit. Az 1 kijelento mondat volt, szabad velemeny-nyilvanitas, teljesen szemelytelenul (!!), senkire sem celozva. Tudod jol. Hat nem ertem akkor, h. miert ertetted felre.....


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 18)

La Pantera írta:


> Szomoru es talan felhaborito is, h. csupan eloiteletekre hagyatkozva, es nem szemelyes tapasztalatokbol meritve formalnak 1esek velemenyt. A rasszizmust, csakugy mint a nacionalizmust, mindig is eliteltem.


 
Bocs, La Pantera, biztos ezt értettem félre. A "ne rasszistázz már" arra vonatkozott, hogy ne emlegesd a rasszizmust (csúnya, nehéz szó) ott, ahol nincs helye, senki sem tanúsított rasszista nézeteket. Persze lehet, hogy az "1esek" nem ennek a topiknak a hozzászólóira vonatkozott (csak akkor kikre?) 
Na, szóval mégegyszer bocs.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 18)

La Pantera írta:


> Tudod jol. Hat nem ertem akkor, h. miert ertetted felre.....


 
Mert nem tudtam, és nem értem, honnan kellett volna tudnom. Csak ezért, semmi másért.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Január 18)

E.Ágnes írta:


> La Pantera,
> ha ez így lenne, Rita bizonyára nem emlegette volna a román szót. Igen, Erdélyben nagyrészt magyarok laktak, most már az arány nem annyira egyértelmű. És ha kicsit tovább olvasol, látod, hogy nem a székelyekkel van gondja. Hanem az erdélyi románokkal (és azokkal, akiket ő "rakottszoknyásnak" nevezett.)
> *Ne rasszistázz már*... én sem értettem egyet az idézett hozzászólással, *de nem minősíteném fajgyűlölőnek*.
> Egyébkéntaz, hogy Románia uniós tag, nem befolyásolja, ki hova megy vásárolni. Aki eddig jött, annak nem kellett uniós tagsági.


 
Talan en ertem rosszul, de ebbol a megjegyzesbol azt olvasom ki; 


> Makón élek, és sajnos rengetegen jönnek nap mint nap. Van úgy, hogy a helyi Lidl áruházban már magyar szót nem is hallunk, mindenki román.


hogy Ritanak valami kifogasa van a Roman fajjal.


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Bocs, La Pantera, biztos ezt értettem félre. A "ne rasszistázz már" arra vonatkozott, hogy ne emlegesd a rasszizmust (csúnya, nehéz szó) ott, ahol nincs helye, senki sem tanúsított rasszista nézeteket. Persze lehet, hogy az "1esek" nem ennek a topiknak a hozzászólóira vonatkozott (csak akkor kikre?)
> Na, szóval mégegyszer bocs.



Tokeletesen igaz. De kell beszelni errol is, sajnos, mert a vilag minden reszen jelen van. Enyhebb v. nehezebb formaban. Nem vok strucc homokba dugott fejjel, bevallalom a tevedest, ha tevedek, es a vitat sem banom, ha epito jellegu, csak veszekedes ne legyen, az mindig rombolo 
Atolvastam nagyjabol a topicot es bizony-bizony voltak benne enyhebb nacionalista (itt most nincs szo rasszizmusrol) megnyilvanulasok is, amelyeket , szandekosan, nem (!!) reagaltam le. Nincs szandekomban bkivel is vitazni.
Bocsanatot nincs miert kerned, max. elnezest, hisz ezexerint nem szandekkal ertetted felre. Tehat minden a legnagyobb rendben


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 18)

Spanky írta:


> Talan en ertem rosszul, de ebbol a megjegyzesbol azt olvasom ki;
> 
> hogy Ritanak valami kifogasa van a Roman fajjal.



Ugy latszik, nagyon 1forman gondolkodunk....ugyanis en is vmi ilyesmit ertelmeztem belole...


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 18)

A kifogás még önmagában nem gyűlölet vagy rasszizmus. Ha tudnátok, nekem hány nemzetiséggel szemben vannak kifogásaim, hány nemzeti vonás, sajátosság van, amit nem szeretek. Ahogy a spenótfőzeléket se szeretem különösebben. De attól még nem megyek neki gyomirtóval a veteményesnek, hogy ne teremjen többet spenót.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Január 18)

E.Ágnes írta:


> A kifogás még önmagában nem gyűlölet vagy rasszizmus. Ha tudnátok, nekem hány nemzetiséggel szemben vannak kifogásaim, hány nemzeti vonás, sajátosság van, amit nem szeretek. Ahogy a spenótfőzeléket se szeretem különösebben. De attól még nem megyek neki gyomirtóval a veteményesnek, hogy ne teremjen többet spenót.


 
Agnes Kedves,
Gondolom hogy azert nem lennel felhaborodva, ha egyutt lennenk egy bulin ahol Rajtad kivul, mindenki spenotfozeleket enne.   

Kulonben adtal egy jo otletet hogy mit egyek vacsira.  en imadom


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 18)

Jó étvágyat!!


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 23)

jah navégre nem én vagyok a bünös ... Jézus itt átolvastam pár oldalt és ujjuj ezentúl kétszer is meg fogom gondolni, hogy mit irok, mert itt aztán ti nem packáztok... Megy a szörszálhasogatás 

de bocsi... pozitiv értelembe értem. tehát éljenek a Románok(csak ha lehet ne rajtunk) éljenek az erdélyi magyarok, (mert végre nem mi vagyunk a központban) éljenek a magyarok(mert szegények megint fejjel estek bele a zsirosbödönbe)
És éljen a spenót ( mert spanyoplországban terem és végre akkor is hozzájutok ha a veteményesből vénetlenül kiirtom)


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 23)

galfi3 írta:


> jah navégre nem én vagyok a bünös ... Jézus itt átolvastam pár oldalt és ujjuj ezentúl kétszer is meg fogom gondolni, hogy mit irok, mert itt aztán ti nem packáztok... Megy a szörszálhasogatás
> 
> de bocsi... pozitiv értelembe értem. tehát éljenek a Románok(csak ha lehet ne rajtunk) éljenek az erdélyi magyarok, (mert végre nem mi vagyunk a központban) éljenek a magyarok(mert szegények megint fejjel estek bele a zsirosbödönbe)
> És éljen a spenót ( mert spanyoplországban terem és végre akkor is hozzájutok ha a veteményesből vénetlenül kiirtom)



Hogy te micsoda pacifista vagy !!!   
Naaa, azert ne eljen mindenki es minden, mert akkor hamarosan ellepjuk a Foldet s mehetunk lakni a Holdra.......csak az inkabb, aki megerdemli, es addig, ameddig meg vagyon irva


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Január 23)

> hogy Ritanak valami kifogasa van a Roman fajjal.


 
*Gyermekeim!*

*NINCS *olyan, hogy román faj, német faj, magyar faj stb.
Ezek, nemzetiségek!!!!

Olyan *VAN*, hogy EMBERI faj!!!

Ami pedig a rasszizmust illeti, az a rasszokra vonatkozik: europid, negrid, ázsiai stb. stb. stb.

Ha pedig valaki valamelyik nemzetet "kifogásolja" ugyanabból a rasszból, az az idegen gyűlölet. És akkor így, talán nem lesz keveredés


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 23)

Forgoszel írta:


> *Gyermekeim!*
> 
> *NINCS *olyan, hogy román faj, német faj, magyar faj stb.
> Ezek, nemzetiségek!!!!
> ...



Igen, igy van. Pontosan tudjuk (bar, talan, nem mindenki...) de sokan regota kulfoldon elnek es nem fejezik ki tul jol magukat magyarul (olvasd a szabalyzatot).... A "faj" tevesen volt alkalmazva, nemzetisegre gondoltak, a rasszizmus pedig peldakent (nem celzaskent !) volt emlitve es idejeben leallitva, meg mielott 1esek felreertettek volna - remelem


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 23)

Forgoszel írta:


> *Gyermekeim!*
> 
> Ha pedig valaki valamelyik nemzetet "kifogásolja" ugyanabból a rasszból, az az idegen gyűlölet. És akkor így, talán nem lesz keveredés



Idegengyulolet, vagyis nacionalizmus ( ha enyhebb formaban), sovinizmus ( ha sulyosabb formaban jelentkezik) , igen, ez is igy van  Nincs mindenki "keveredve"


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Január 23)

La Pantera írta:


> Igen, igy van. Pontosan tudjuk (bar, talan, nem mindenki...) de sokan regota kulfoldon elnek es nem fejezik ki tul jol magukat magyarul (olvasd a szabalyzatot).... A "faj" tevesen volt alkalmazva, nemzetisegre gondoltak, a rasszizmus pedig peldakent (nem celzaskent !) volt emlitve es idejeben leallitva, meg mielott 1esek felreertettek volna - remelem


 
Köszi, ismerem a szabályzatot. Anno, együtt hoztuk meg azt a döntést, hogy nem javítjuk a *HELYESÍRÁST*!!!


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 23)

Forgoszel írta:


> Köszi, ismerem a szabályzatot. Anno, együtt hoztuk meg azt a döntést, hogy nem javítjuk a *HELYESÍRÁST*!!!



Wazzzeg !!! Csak most lattam, h. " Üzenet: 2,848". De pirulni nem fogok. Amit irtam reszben helyes, reszben megertes...Ok, regi vagy, sokkal regebbi, mint en, bebuktam, maskor az uziszamot figyelem eloszor  

/Kulonben en is kulfoldon elek sok eve mar, ritkan hallok magyart, de azert -tudtommal- helyesen irok, es azontul pontosan hasznalom a fogalmakat is. Tudod, miert ? Mert nem hagyom a draga anyanyelvem feledesbe merulni es mert olyan szavakat hasznalok, amelyeket pontosan ismerek, az ismeretleneknek +utananezek./


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 23)

Forgoszel írta:


> Köszi, ismerem a szabályzatot. Anno, együtt hoztuk meg azt a döntést, hogy nem javítjuk a *HELYESÍRÁST*!!!


 
Mert az erdélyi az nem román, a rassz az nem nemzetiség, a nyelvhelyesség meg nem helyesírás, de azért ugye szent a béke!


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Január 23)

La Pantera írta:


> Wazzzeg !!! Csak most lattam, h. " Üzenet: 2,848". De pirulni nem fogok. Amit irtam reszben helyes, reszben megertes...Ok, regi vagy, sokkal regebbi, mint en, bebuktam, maskor az uziszamot figyelem eloszor
> 
> /Kulonben en is kulfoldon elek sok eve mar, ritkan hallok magyart, de azert -tudtommal- helyesen irok, es azontul pontosan hasznalom a fogalmakat is. Tudod, miert ? Mert nem hagyom a draga anyanyelvem feledesbe merulni es mert olyan szavakat hasznalok, amelyeket pontosan ismerek, az ismeretleneknek +utananezek./


 
Nyugi ... nem buktál be semmit 

A helyesírás nézegetése már csak azért sem kifizetődö, mivel én még úgy tanultam, hogy 1-én, de ma már ugye ez a helyes: 1-jén. Szóval, ez, igencsak változik. Így, mindenkinek az a helyes, amit az iskolában tanult


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 23)

Forgoszel írta:


> mindenkinek az a helyes, amit az iskolában tanult


 
Vagy inkább amit nem...


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Január 23)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Vagy inkább amit nem...


 
Nos, azért már egyikünk sem vállalhat "felelősséget', hogy egyesek nem tanultak semmit Én is főlusta voltam


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 24)

Forgoszel írta:


> Nos, azért már egyikünk sem vállalhat "felelősséget', hogy egyesek nem tanultak semmit Én is főlusta voltam


Én is...
Képzeljétek, bár szégyelem, de sajnos nem tudok helyesen irni. Mert több volt a román orám mint a magyar és eléggé el voltam foglalva az idegen nyelvekkel...  
de ha végig gondolom, hogy itt vagytok jó páran akik már régen nem éltek Magyarországon sőt még magyar környezetben is... és a helyesirás is mondhatni tőkéletes... hát meglepödöm:656::656: 
no de azért lécci valljátok be egymásnak és mindenki a másiknak, hogyy itt a legutobbi jopár hozzászólásban nem kevés udvariasság is volt. Csak azért, hogy biztosan nem maradjon egyetlen kis darab félreértés sem.
Egyszer letolt engem Melitta és akkor ha jól emlékszem azt mondta nekem, hogy mi szórakozni jövünk ide nem balhézni. Persze ez most ez esetben nem aktuális de akkor is. Hát azért ez egy jo kis dumálos fórum, nehogy már itt mindenki alra kelljen figyeljen, hogy valamit vénetlenül fére ne irjon mert ha igen és felbukkan a rasszizmus, vagy fajgyülölet szó akkor ránk szakad az ég. Ezek csak szavak. Ezen szavak ereje és sulya egyre inkább fogyogat. (nap mint nap tapasztalom) és igyekszem generálni si, mint ahogy ti is. 

de ettől függetlenül nem jedek meg, ho kijőn vénetlenül a billentyüzetemböl a raszizmus szó...


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Január 24)

Cak egy kis apróságot hadd emlitsek meg, ha már anyira szóba klerült a a na most nem fogom kimondani mi mert nem akarok helyesbitéseket .
döntsétek el ti magatok. 
másolom.

Közös határozati javaslatban tiltakozott tegnap Strasbourgban a romániai magyar kisebbséget a felsőoktatás terén sújtó diszkrimináció ellen az Európa Tanács parlamenti közgyülaélésének több vezető politikusa, neves külföldi képviselök. A határozati javaslat – amelyet Göran Lindblad, a svéd delegáció vezetöje nyújtott be – felkéri a parlamenti közgyülést, hogy vizsgálja meg: biztosított-e a magyar kisebbség esélyegyenlősége a romániai felsöoktatásban. <o></o>​ <o> </o>​ A beterjesztök sürgetik azt is, hogy a parlamenti közgyülés szólítsa fel Romániát a regionális és kisebbségi nyelvek chartájának ratifikálására. Ezt a dokumentumot a bukaresti vezetés már 12 éve aláírta, de hatálybalépése azóta sem történt meg.




Lehet gondolkodni rajta


----------

